# Crank Brothers Smarty Pedal



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2009)

i've seen these pop up a few times on chainlove.  is this a decent set of start clipless?
wondering what "recreational MTB" means??? 

Crank Brothers Smarty Pedal:

The Smarty Pedal offers commuters, recreational riders, and the financially frugal access to Crank Brothers’ famous Eggbeater technology. The Smarty is a small-platform pedal like the Candy and Quattro models, with a composite body, chromoly steel spindle, and carbon steel wings to cut down on cost. It’s perfect for occasional riders who only need a base-level pedal, or for riders who want to try out the clipless thing without dropping a ton of cash. Three sets of interchangeable colored rails let you customize the look.
Bottom Line:

The Smarty saves you dough. Genius!
Features:

Material:
    Chromoly steel, high-impact polymer, carbon steel
Cleat Type:
    Crank Brothers
Float:
    15 or 20deg
Entry / Release:
    Fixed
Weight:
    [Pair] 282g
Recommended Use:
    Commuting, recreational MTB
Manufacturer Warranty:
    2 Years


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know anything about Crank Brother pedals, but I do know that with SPD pedals (Shimano) you can dial the release tension back to allow for easy release. That's useful when first learning. Keep in mind you *will *fall over a few times as you figure them out.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

i looked at these a few times today on chainlove.  super cheap and intruiging.  but i have those shimanos 505s i picked up used last summer.  if i spend some $$$ on pedals it will probably be on the 5050s or something similar.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> I don't know anything about Crank Brother pedals, but I do know that with SPD pedals (Shimano) you can dial the release tension back to allow for easy release. That's useful when first learning. Keep in mind you *will *fall over a few times as you figure them out.



I've never used Crank Brother's pedals before, but they definitely don't have the tension adjustment like SPD pedals do.  I think that's really beneficial for newbie clipless riders.

They have had some pretty good deals on CB pedals lately though, I've been tempted a couple of times...


----------



## jaytrem (Feb 5, 2009)

I use the Crank Bros Candys.  Love em.  Never tried the Smartys, but I'm guessing they wouldn't take a beating on rocks as well as the Candys.  Other than that they work the same way and are lighter than most versions of the Candys.  So if you're not riding a bunch of things that abuses your bike I'd give em a try.  I also have a pair of the Crank Bros clip in platform pedels, those can be a pain to get out of.  Would NOT suggest starting with those.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2009)

CL has also had the Eggbeater MXR up also and from the reviews on MTB, neither of these models got good reviews.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 6, 2009)

Another who never used Crankbrothers pedals - long time Shimano user. 

My wife just started with clipless this past spring (the 5 years in Speedplay Frogs don't count), and we put Shimanos on. With Shimano pedals you can get single or muli-release cleats - start with the multi-release ones - they allow you to twist your foot out in many ways rather than just to the side like a single release. We had the single release cleats on for a few rides when my wife first swapped over and no matter how loose we had the pedals it freaked her out. The first ride on multi-release she was completely at ease. 

She appreciated the ability to reduce the tension on the pedals. We started with them completely loose and I'd tighten them up one click at a time in between rides when I saw her start to unclip unexpectedly. I never told her I tightened her pedals until the end of the summer. 

John


----------



## BigJay (Feb 6, 2009)

On a 6 bikes at home they have Crank Borthers pedals on. Eggbeaters or Candy... and they all do the job. What stands out with CB products is their design from both the product and the packaging. They also have the best customer service in the buiseness! Last years, i had issues with 2 sets of pedals. They send me an RA number and i packed them up. 2-3 weeks later i received my pedals repaired at no charge (i had them for 2 years!) along with a card that read "The Pedal SPA" with an eggbeater wrapped in a towel. In the back, there was a written description on what was done and replaced in both pedals for each pairs. Simply incredible service from the people at CB!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks guys, guess i'll hold off for now and keep an eye out for SPD's.   still freaked out about the whole "locked in" thing and it sounds like the SPDs might help me mentally, knowing i can adjust the release.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 6, 2009)

It only takes 2 or 3 rides to become completely comfortable on clipless, it really is one of the best upgrades you can do. Don't let it freak you out. Spend a half hour doing nothing but clipping in and clipping out while riding around on your lawn you'll be 75% there. Do some emergency stops after you think you have it. If you can get both feet out in a "fake" emergency, then you're 90% there. The other 10% is that first time you forget you are wearing clipless and you end up on the ground after a slow speed fall with your bike still stuck on your feet. That is going to happen, but you can minimize it with practice. 

John


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2009)

I actually never had any clipless related falls when I first started using them (SPD with tension turned all the way down).  I was way to impatient to heed the advice of riding around on grass to get used to them for more than about 5 minutes, so I pretty much jumped right in on the trails.  They were nothing technical (bumpy fire roads), but with the tension turned down so low I was able to get my feet out very easily.  After I got used to them I started gradually cranking the tension up.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I actually never had any clipless related falls when I first started using them (SPD with tension turned all the way down).  I was way to impatient to heed the advice of riding around on grass to get used to them for more than about 5 minutes, so I pretty much jumped right in on the trails.  They were nothing technical (bumpy fire roads), but with the tension turned down so low I was able to get my feet out very easily.  After I got used to them I started gradually cranking the tension up.



I went on my first few rides with the release tension set at the default which is right in the middle. I had a rough day getting used to them on the trail. Crashed more than I care to remember. I wish I knew to dial the release tension back...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> I went on my first few rides with the release tension set at the default which is right in the middle. I had a rough day getting used to them on the trail. Crashed more than I care to remember. I wish I knew to dial the release tension back...



That must of been the first Hubbard park ride. After seeing you fall so much I was saying to myself why would anyone want to go to clipless pedals(actually I was saying boy this guy sucks).

I would go with the SPD just because of the adjustability. I have never had a problem when I was wiping out unclipping, the bigger problem is when we are sitting around BS'ing and you forget one foot is clipped and you tip over.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> That must of been the first Hubbard park ride. After seeing you fall so much I was saying to myself why would anyone want to go to clipless pedals(actually I was saying boy this guy sucks).



Yep. A bunch of gapers:


----------



## danny p (Feb 6, 2009)

that vid is hilarious....must have missed it the first time it was posted.


----------

